# Tour de Yorkshire 2017 Race Comments Only **Spoilers**



## brommers (20 Apr 2017)

So that things don't get confused, I have created this thread to discuss the pro racing only - men and women. For chat about going to watch the race, etc. please use the other thread: Tour de Yorkshire 2017. There will be a pro tour punditry for the 2 races - details will be on the PTP thread.


----------



## brommers (21 Apr 2017)

Start list now available

http://www.procyclingstats.com/race.php?id=173079&c=3


----------



## peteinyork (21 Apr 2017)

Thank you for posting the start list - has taken me 2 hours to find any information...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2017)

Thanks also, but I want to see the Womens start-sheet so, can't see a link to it, be it on other sites too

Someone I know, is supposed to be riding in her new team 
She rode last year too, but apparently got timed out, after being caught up behind a crash (& the roads were meant to be re-opened)


----------



## brommers (23 Apr 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Thanks also, but I want to see the Womens start-sheet so, can't see a link to it, be it on other sites too


Nothing on TCS so far


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Apr 2017)

brommers said:


> Nothing on TCS so far


Nothing anywhere that I can find


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Apr 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Nothing anywhere that I can find


A small number of teams have begun confirming their starting riders:
http://www.cyclingfever.com/editie.html?detp=view&_ap=startlijst&editie_idd=MjgyNjA=


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Apr 2017)

Thanks!
According to that, Liz is confirmed


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Apr 2017)

From what I have seen the women's start list is stronger than the men's.


----------



## brommers (26 Apr 2017)

Don't forget I'm doing the punditry comp. for both of these races.


----------



## Buck (26 Apr 2017)

Marmion said:


> From what I have seen the women's start list is stronger than the men's.



I think the sponsorship/ prize money for the second year has made this a major pull for the women's teams. I'm sure I read that the prize money is bigger than that of the men's race?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Apr 2017)

Buck said:


> I think the sponsorship/ prize money for the second year has made this a major pull for the women's teams. I'm sure I read that the prize money is bigger than that of the men's race?


It is.

If I was religious I would be tempted to say something religious people would say.

I was a bit of a moaning old git about Yorkshire etc etc back in the stage of TdF...but I have admit, it's all looking good.


----------



## brommers (27 Apr 2017)

http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/Tour_de_Yorkshire_Women s_Race_2017_Startlist

Womens Start list


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Apr 2017)

Thanks

Liz; https://shootthebikerace.com/2016/11/20/who-is-liz-burrows/


I also know (well, if my knowledge is correct), Sophie Thackrays (_Ncc Group-kuota-torelli_) dad, uncle, & grandparents
They are the renowned Bradford Olympic cyclo-cross family (no relation, but I class them as friends)


----------



## Crackle (27 Apr 2017)

It's a complete mystery to me who the favourites are for this race. Tommy The Tongue Voeckler always does well in this. Don't the best gurning faces come from Yorkshire?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Apr 2017)

Full Womens start-sheet, now on official site

http://letour.yorkshire.com/women-tdy-teams


----------



## roadrash (28 Apr 2017)

That was a big crash


----------



## Dayvo (28 Apr 2017)

Yeah, a very ugly crash. Hope there weren't any serious injuries. 

Yorkshire looks great (shame about the folk).


----------



## Adam4868 (28 Apr 2017)

The slow motion of head hitting tarmac wasn't nice !


----------



## Soltydog (28 Apr 2017)

Dayvo said:


> Yeah, a very ugly crash. Hope there weren't any serious injuries.
> 
> Yorkshire looks great (shame about the folk).


Yorkshire is great & it's the folk that make it Great


----------



## HF2300 (28 Apr 2017)

Soltydog said:


> Yorkshire is great & it's the folk that make it Great



Hear all, see all, say nowt
Eat all, sup all, pay nowt
And if tha does owt for nowt, tha does it for thissen.


----------



## brommers (29 Apr 2017)

There was always going to be a hectic mass sprint finish with all the points on offer - the wind compounded it and the sprinters from the smaller teams fancied getting big name scalps.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Apr 2017)

Looked narrow aswell coming to finish.


----------



## brommers (29 Apr 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Looked narrow aswell coming to finish.


Well, the original finish would have been a further 300 yards up the road.


----------



## Adam4868 (29 Apr 2017)

Yes I saw,maybe they were thinking of more a breakaway than such a bunch Sprint at the end.Why was it changed ?
Good ride and 3rd place for Chris Opie to p1ss Nasser off.


----------



## brommers (29 Apr 2017)

> Why was it changed ?
> High Tides


----------



## brommers (29 Apr 2017)

Sorry
Because of High Tides


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Apr 2017)

roadrash said:


> That was a big crash


I think Boardman is right on the cause too.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Apr 2017)

Brutal hill work from Boels-Dolman there. Used the Côte de Lofthouse to get from peleton to breakaway and then used the next big hill to take them down to 3. Van der Breggen, Deignan and Danny King out front.


----------



## roadrash (29 Apr 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> I think Boardman is right on the cause too.



what did he say ....


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Apr 2017)

roadrash said:


> what did he say ....




View: https://mobile.twitter.com/itvcycling/status/857991022495793153/video/1


A clump starts moving right, but then one rider (who finishes sixth, forget his name) starts moving left knowing he has guys on his left and causes the first guy to go over.

Boardman said it later than this clip was recorded expecting an overnight review and a penalty.


----------



## roadrash (29 Apr 2017)

@Tin Pot thanks for that, and yeah I would agree .


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Apr 2017)

Great performance from Armistead


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Apr 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I also know (well, if my knowledge is correct), Sophie Thackrays (_Ncc Group-kuota-torelli_) dad, uncle, & grandparents
> They are the renowned Bradford Olympic cyclo-cross family (no relation, but I class them as friends)



It was indeed, Roberts daughter, as he greeted me warmly, when I came across them, whilst he was watching her on the Turbo warming up
Crikey, it's scary!!, I've known Robert, Richard (her uncle), Norah & Phil since Robert was about 13! (think Sophie's 17?)

https://torelliracing.co.uk/riders/sophie-thackray-2/

She finished, but sadly it looks like Liz didn't


----------



## Buck (30 Apr 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Great performance from Armistead



It was indeed. Great ride and she was strong on the climbs especially Lofthouse.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> It was indeed, Roberts daughter, as he greeted me warmly, when I came across them, whilst he was watching her on the Turbo warming up
> Crikey, it's scary!!, I've known Robert, Richard (her uncle), Norah & Phil since Robert was about 13! (think Sophie's 17?)


I watched the women race through Ripon and thought that some of them looked to be still in their teens!

I then went over to Lofthouse to watch the men climb it. Somebody had painted "_Go Sophie!_" in big white letters on the road right in front of where I was standing and I was wondering who Sophie was!


----------



## Buck (30 Apr 2017)

@ColinJ I thought you were doing the Sportive today?


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2017)

Buck said:


> @ColinJ I thought you were doing the Sportive today?


I _was_, but _a cold virus had other ideas_ ... £50+ wasted! At least I get to watch the whole stage on TV.

Yikes - they have only raced 100 metres and a careless dog owner nearly caused an accident there!


----------



## Buck (30 Apr 2017)

Ah that's a shame. 

My mate nearly didn't ride today as he had an "off" last week. He was OK apart from a bit of bruising and skin loss but his bike was a bit mangled. 

So, my bike is currently doing the Sportive now !!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2017)

It is great watching the peloton tearing round our local roads!

The commentators mentioned how big the cycling clubs in Airedale and Wharfedale are becoming. I have noticed it over the past 20 years or so riding in that area. Lizzie (Armitstead) Deignan has definitely inspired local women riders. I saw about 20 very fit-looking young female club cyclists riding together near Bolton Abbey a month or two back. I never used to see that when I first rode around here.

The wind is picking up now. It was pretty strong yesterday in Nidderdale.

The Silsden climb coming up is a main road drag which shouldn't cause any problems.

The little cobbled climb in Haworth will look nice on TV but isn't too hard.

The Leeming climb has a couple of steep ramps which will help in the war of attrition that this stage will inevitably become.

I haven't ridden Shibden Wall but it is supposed to be tough!

As for the final climbs late in the stage ... We have been discussing them in the sportive thread and the opinion is that they will decimate what is left of the peloton. I have ridden up Ewden Bank and that is a bit of a beast.

I'm looking forward to seeing what unfolds!


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2017)

Scrub that about the Silsden climb - they are not coming from Addingham - they are riding over from Skipton, so a different climb!

And I am watching delayed means that you have already seen it - ha ha!


----------



## Buck (30 Apr 2017)

The Shibden Wall is going to be interesting. Any minute now and the leaders will be on it. 

We'll start to see attrition setting in for a few now.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (30 Apr 2017)

Race tactic of the year from DD


----------



## smutchin (30 Apr 2017)

Superb ride by Pauwels, perfect tactical support from Fraile. That was a joy to watch. Chapeau to DD!


----------



## J1888 (30 Apr 2017)

That was brilliant watching Fraile bomb forward and leave the rest of the chasing pack for dust, to ensure that his teammate got the win. Superb.


----------



## alicat (30 Apr 2017)

Loved seeing all the crowds in the towns. Super for the racers. Chapeau Yorkshire. Bring on the Worlds.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Apr 2017)

alicat said:


> Loved seeing all the crowds in the towns. Super for the racers. Chapeau Yorkshire. Bring on the Worlds.


Yep, grand show.


----------



## ColinJ (30 Apr 2017)

Yes, an excellent race!

Shibden Wall did not disappoint. 

My PVR managed to cut out with 5 km to go but I caught the finish on the highlights programme.


----------



## Tin Pot (30 Apr 2017)

Only caught the end on +1, glad I did though. Very professional finish by DDD - what where the chase pack thinking?


----------



## Buck (30 Apr 2017)

It was a good 3 days and great scenery - it didn't disappoint. 

Great to watch the riders on the Cote de Hade Edge then back home just in time to see the final 20km.


----------



## brommers (30 Apr 2017)

That final stage was as demanding as any of the Belgian classics and deserves at least a one day race in it's own right - HC level at least.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (30 Apr 2017)

brommers said:


> That final stage was as demanding as any of the Belgian classics and deserves at least a one day race in it's own right - HC level at least.


I'd agree with that - killer route - but for the thought that the TdY deserves more than a 3 dayer.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 May 2017)

brommers said:


> That final stage was as demanding as any of the Belgian classics and deserves at least a one day race in it's own right - HC level at least.


Indeed!
Lee Lane (to give 'Shibden Wall' its official name) is not fun, & is simply part of a sportive that's ridden about there
http://www.granfondoguide.com/Events/Index/6375/ronde-van-calderdale-2017
Description/gradients/footage of the climbs (& the route) http://thehelloftheworth.blogspot.co.uk/


_The Strines_/Mortimer Road is a lot longer than the Ewden Heights section used. at abput 14 miles
Some of the other sections are as tight/steep, but that's the toughest

http://www.sheffrec-cc.org.uk/charity_ride/strines_challenge.html


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 May 2017)

A great final stage, great countryside, great crowds, great racing.

But all this nonsense about Cote de this and Cote de that is just silly. And as for de Yorkshire, shouldn't it be Tour t'Yorkshire ?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 May 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> But all this nonsense about Cote de this and Cote de that is just silly. And as for de Yorkshire, shouldn't it be Tour t'Yorkshire ?


'appen.


----------



## Venod (1 May 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> shouldn't it be Tour t'Yorkshire ?



Or

Tour abart Yorkshire


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (1 May 2017)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> A great final stage, great countryside, great crowds, great racing.
> 
> But all this nonsense about Cote de this and Cote de that is just silly. And as for de Yorkshire, shouldn't it be Tour t'Yorkshire ?


It's a bit silly. I had enough trouble identifying what things were called without them being Frenched up.


----------



## brommers (1 May 2017)

5 Live news have released the news that Nacer Bouhanni suffered concussion yesterday


----------



## mjr (2 May 2017)

Tin Pot said:


> Only caught the end on +1, glad I did though. Very professional finish by DDD - what where the chase pack thinking?


Was anyone else thinking that BMC seemed to have stolen the QuickStep tactics handbook? 



deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'd agree with that - killer route - but for the thought that the TdY deserves more than a 3 dayer.


The really strange thing is that the Women's race is a cat 1, while the Men's that includes the same course is cat 2. Do the classifications make any sense to anyone?


----------



## brommers (2 May 2017)

> The really strange thing is that the Women's race is a cat 1, while the Men's that includes the same course is cat 2. Do the classifications make any sense to anyone?


They are both cat 1
Women 1.1
Men 2.1


----------



## mjr (2 May 2017)

brommers said:


> They are both cat 1
> Women 1.1
> Men 2.1


Apologies. The article I read had it wrong. I can see how the UCI's cryptic 1/2 type prefix can lead to that.


----------



## lyn1 (2 May 2017)

mjr said:


> Apologies. The article I read had it wrong. I can see how the UCI's cryptic 1/2 type prefix can lead to that.





brommers said:


> They are both cat 1
> Women 1.1
> Men 2.1



The first number is the race days (1 or more than one (code2), the second the category. However, the women do not have HC so .1 is second tier for women whereas for men it is 3rd tier....not that it is that meaningful. For eg Yorkshire is 3rd tier men with 7 World Tour teams and some good Pro Conti. Velothon Wales is also third tier, but had no World Tour and no top Pro Conti teams.


----------

